# What is the Top Speed of the ECO Manual ?



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm sure the "non-tuned" units have an electronically limited speed, anyone know what it is ?

For the tuners, what have you seen for top end ?

OT comment here, a reliable guy at work has a Holden/Pontiac GTO claims 180+ in 5th,
a shift to 6th and it can't pull the gear and slows down.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I can tell you a stock tuned GTO will do 180 even with the automatic. I had my 06 GTO up to 155 in 5th gear and was at about 4500-5000 rpm I think.

On a Cruze, don't really care since its an economy car. Speedo goes to 140. Racing one of these things is like competing in the special olympics. You might win, but you're still retarded. And you never go full retard. Given that this car though has double overdrives, I doubt its top speed is in 6th gear. 

The GTO had a somewhat shorter 6th gear than say an 02 Camaro SS. Top speed was hit in 5th on those cars. I never tested my mettle to try and see about a top speed in the GTO.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Fastest I've heard for a Cruze is about 127 in fifth gear.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here are a couple of *Car and Driver *test reports:

• 2011 Eco: http://media.caranddriver.com/files...d-driver2011-chevrolet-cruze-eco-manual-1.pdf

• 2011 LTZ: http://media.caranddriver.com/files...ew-car-and-driver2011-chevrolet-cruze-ltz.pdf


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ive taken my 2012 eco 6mt to 120 mph thats about as fast as I wanted to take it bc it started to wobble needs to be lowered def if u wanna go that fast

h3llion


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

My best top speed so far is 83.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Intersting to see that the Cruze ECO's top speed is on 4th gear and not 6th. Also it's very apparent that the lower coefficent of drag for the ECO really helps the car with the LTZ physically unable to push through the air any faster.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...did anybody else notice the* C&D* testers' comment_ "...fuel cut(off) at 6100 rpm in 1st gear..."_ down in the lower lefthand corner of the Eco test report?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i just read it thats good to know now i will shift at 5700 rpm in first now not 6000 like i have been even thow i never hit redline in first becuse second gear hates being hit hard


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I noticed it. I suspect it's because 1st gear winds up so fast that even though the fuel shuts off the engine RPM continues going up for a little bit of time. This would prevent the engine from exceeinding 6500 RPM. I remember that sticks used to have a yellow range of 500 - 1000 RPM before you actually hit the red zone. It was ok to occassionally hit yellow but you didn't want to hit red. If you ran the RPM up fast enough and shifted right as you hit yellow the RPM would actually increase further before starting to drop. The physics of momentum haven't changed - we simply don't see the yellow zone anymore on our tachs, but the computers in our cars are still programmed with them. Based on the this report I suspect it's actually the yellow line in the cruze appears to be at 6100 RPM in 1st gear and 6500 in 2 - 6.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Thx guys, I hit about 85 in 4th and still had a long way till the red-line.

120 is pretty respectable, 

OT Comment Here;
Remember the 911 call from the Calif State Trooper when his Prius throttle stuck. 
He said he was doing 120 and you could hear screams from his daughter.

Toyota denied responsibility, I feel certain that ANY Trooper knows to shift into neutral if the Start/Stop Button doesn't work

If the Cruze had such crap, I would NOT have purchased it. I want a keyed switch period.
Another reason I did NOT even consider a Toyota during my 6 month search for a new vehicle.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I wont be getting up ther again until I do sudpinsion snf chassis erl guaranted

h3llion


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

55 mph, much slower in the city, have to drive backwards in a school zone or least it seems that way.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

100 in 4th @ 6200 rpm, 

Wide Open Roadway, 
No other vehicles,
No intersections, 
Open fields so Bambi don't fly through the windscreen.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Windscreen jeez haven't heard that since my LBC(Little British Car) MGA 
Had my LS to 117 in 6th don't know where the tach was. Passing a Fiat 500 that passed me at 100 + don't care to go any faster.




DrVette said:


> 100 in 4th @ 6200 rpm,
> 
> Wide Open Roadway,
> No other vehicles,
> ...


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

122 in 6th and still climbing (so I hear  )


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...here are a couple of *Car and Driver *test reports:
> 
> • 2011 Eco: http://media.caranddriver.com/files...d-driver2011-chevrolet-cruze-eco-manual-1.pdf


132.1 mph WOW !!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

DrVette said:


> 132.1 mph WOW !!!


...you'd be _surprised_ what information can be found when you go "nosing" around these days!


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...you'd be _surprised_ what information can be found when you go "nosing" around these days!


Thanks to those willing to search.. I'm willing but my 20-Mule Team Dial-up service is not quite up to par 
Mucho Thanks for the linkage.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...did anybody else notice the* C&D* testers' comment_ "...fuel cut(off) at 6100 rpm in 1st gear..."_ down in the lower lefthand corner of the Eco test report?


I posted this info about a year ago and no one really seemed interested. First gear has a lower rev limit because the trans can not handle high rpm shifting from 1st to 2nd gear. They even noted that you can't shift fast due to "binding".


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

98 in 6th. RPM at 2900. Open interstate with light traffic. Fortunately this is a stretch of road that frequently sees people doing in excess of 90 MPH. 

This thread bring's to mind Sammy Hagar's "I Can't Drive 55"


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...just imagine what top end and better highway-MPG it'd achieve if GM got its aerodynamic drag down further (ie: Cd < 0.30)!


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I had my eco at 130 on the dyno in 4th gear


----------



## Hammer47 (Oct 11, 2012)

:th_coolio: I had my Cruze Eco up to 125 on the way back from Vegas a few weeks back. I passed a guy leading a parade (6 other cars) going UPHILL in 4th gear. Was still pulling, but I passed the group and backed off.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Had it at 120 on accident. However, just compute the cruze's top speed using math

Top Speed Calculator - Top Speed

http://www.enormouslysideways.net/calc.html


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha I doubt the Cruze will top out in gear. It'll run out of horsepower to combat wind resistance way before it runs out of revs. 

My 85 Saab topped out at 90 and 88 Honda Accord at 110 from wind resistance. I buried the 0-85 needle on the Buick Century once, but I have no idea how fast that was. 

I'd give the Cruze 130 maybe. 

Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

obermd said:


> Intersting to see that the Cruze ECO's top speed is on 4th gear and not 6th. Also it's very apparent that the lower coefficent of drag for the ECO really helps the car with the LTZ physically unable to push through the air any faster.


Most overdrive/double overdrive cars will hit their top speed in 4th or 5th gear. The overdrive (intentionally) takes the car out of it's powerband for better fuel mileage


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

For some strange reason, outgrew my need to know how fast my cars would go during my teenage years. Could have been a speeding ticket. A 1930 Ford Model A would actually do 83 mph, 37 Olds six would hit 97, a 41 Buick easily would top 112 mph. 

Talking about cars that are now up to 82 years old, back then, was talk about we driving above 300 mph by the year 2000. That never happened, what did, they invented the 10 mph speed limit. But you can't even hit that super high speed on the Dan Ryan.

We also had far better roads back then with a nickel a gallon federal and state gas tax. Today at 55 cents a gallon, can't even fix a pot hole in the road.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the _stock_ *138 hp* engine output *aero-drag limits *the Cruze (Cd ~ 0.32) to about 130-132 mph, and that happens in 5th gear because 6th gear loads the engine too much.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I've gotten mine up to 130 in 4th, and it was still accelerating before I had to back off. This was off public roads on a very long driveway my friend's folks have. I'd like to find a runway or something similarly long to see how close it can come to the 149 mph rating the tires carry...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

The ECO has_ slightly _better aero (Cd ~ 0.30-0.31) and a lower stance, but *HP* is still a CUBIC-function of velocity.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

DrVette said:


> I'm sure the "non-tuned" units have an electronically limited speed, anyone know what it is ?
> 
> For the tuners, what have you seen for top end ?
> 
> ...


I have a 2012 Manual Eco with Injen CAI, and I've had it up to 126 according to the digital speedo, but I'm not sure if there was anything left ... maybe if I were going downhill with the wind? As for the GTO, I have no doubt a tuned, non-governed goat would do 180+ because my 09 G8 GXP with a 6.2 LS3 cuts off at 155 electronically, but when I had that happen, I was still accelerating!


----------

